# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  A channel with timbrado video clips... Enjoy!

## anonymous

.





http://www.youtube.com/user/koufaidoni

----------


## Cristina

15 τραγουδιστές μαζί;.... Χαμός!!!!!!
Γιωργο, οι γάτες δικές σου;

----------


## anonymous

> 15 τραγουδιστές μαζί;.... Χαμός!!!!!!
> Γιωργο, οι γάτες δικές σου;


Ναι Χριστινα,
Αυτες ειναι οι 2 εσωκλειστες γατες μας ... υπαρχουν και οι μισοαδεσποτες της αυλης :-)


Ο μικρος Simba (ή Dambo) ... Ο μικρος τεραστιος 9 κιλων! 
(τον βρηκαμε μωρο να κλαιει ολη μερα κατω απο ενα αυτοκινητο)



Και ο Κωλοτουμπας ... ο μεγαλος ... στα μισα κιλα του μικρου! :-)
(τον υιοθετησαμε απο το συλλογο ΣΠΑΖ)

----------


## Cristina

Μπράβο σας που τα φροντίζετε!!! Οι ψυχουλες μου!!!!!...
Ποιος την χάρη τους... έχουν την βασιλική φροντίδα ( για να έχει φτάσει και 9 κιλά ο μικρός...) και ακούνε και μουσικουλα ζωντανή από τα καναρίνια!
Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα τα ζωντανά σου, Γιωργο!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Οταν καποτε ηθελα να μπασω στο χομπι τον καλο μου φιλο , ειχε ενα γατο που λατρευε (εχει αναπαυθει πια .... ) και ηταν ο ανασταλτικος λογος να εχει ενα καναρινακι μεσα στο σπιτι του .Οταν τον επεισα μετα την απωλεια του φιλαρακου του , αφου για λιγο εμεινε χωρις γατους και ειχε τον Πακο κοντα του , ε δεν αργησε ο καιρος που και παλι προσφερε την αγαπη του στα συμπαθητικα τετραποδα και παραλληλα δημιουργησε ενα ασφαλεστατο καθαρο μεγαλο αποκλειστικο χωρο και για τα φτερωτα του φιλαρακια ! ... με τις γατουλες της γειτονιας να περιφερονται απεξω (παντα με ασφαλεια ) και τον Γιωργο να προσφερει καθημερινη την << αγαπη >> του σε αυτες . 1000 % αγαπα τις γατες περισσοτερο απ τα καναρινια ,αν μπορει να υπαρξει μετρο στην αγαπη ... Ειναι κατι που σε πειθει , οτι με εναν ανθρωπο που θα διαφωνησεις αλλα και θα συμφωνησεις στην πορεια της φιλιας σου σε διαφορα θεματα , αξιζει να τον εχεις φιλο σου και χαιρομαι για αυτο . Να με συγχωρησετε για τον προσωπικο χαρακτηρα που εχει λιγο το ποστ μου , αλλα δεν μπορω να αναφερθω διαφορετικα για εναν ανθρωπο , που σαν εκτροφεα μπορει να εχω καποιους να τον συγκρινω , σαν ανθρωπο (ισως αδικω πολλους που δεν ξερω ) εχω σαν πιο κοντινο μου στο χωρο και αισθανομαι περηφανος που τον επεισα να μπει στο χομπι και να συμμετεχει σε αυτο με ιδιαιτερη ορνιθοκουλτουρα στην πραξη και οχι σε λογια

----------

